# Great Lakes ATB Articulated Tug Barge



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Great Lakes ATB Articulated Tug Barge

Barge Erie Trader, Tug Clyde S Van Enkevort opens Duluth MN 2018 Shipping Season

Photo courtesy of Duluth Seaway Port Authority published in Duluth News Tribune March 19, 2018. http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/

https://tinyurl.com/y8fu2mkm

<http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/business/4419744-commercial-shipping-starts-week-duluth-superior>

Type: Twin Screw Articulated Tugboat
Year Built: 2011
Builder: DonJon Shipbuilding & Repair, Erie, PA
Hull No.: 108
Engines: 2 CAT-MaK 8M32C
Horsepower: 10,876 bhp
Length: 135′ 04″
Breadth: 50′ 00″
Depth: 26′ 00″
Port of Registry: Escanaba, MI

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/ClydeSVanEnkevort.htm

Quote

The articulated tug Clyde S. Van Enkevort was completed in February 2011 at Donjon Shipbuilding and Repair LLC in Erie, Pa. She is mated with the self-unloading barge Erie Trader, which was completed at the Donjon yard in April 2012. Both are owned and operated by Van Enkevort Tug & Barge of Escanaba, Mich.,

The Clyde S. Van Enkevort is powered by twin 5,400 HP MaK diesel engines driving two controllable pitch propellers. The Erie Trader is equipped with electric power generators for ballast pump operation and hydraulic power units for conveyor system operation. Self-unloading equipment consists of a single tunnel belt and loop belt system which elevates cargo to a hydraulically-actuated unloading boom. The barge is equipped with a 1,000 HP diesel-driven bow thruster.

Unquote

Despite trying via Google I have been unable to find the ranks of the reported fourteen crew members. 

Attached:
Erie Trader-Clyde S. VanEnkevort-E.jpg

DSN-2018-0319-350-E.jpg
http://duluthshippingnews.com/

20180320-towercam-E.jpg
http://www.wdio.com/LiveCams/

20180320-TwoHarbors-Erie Trader Clyde S Van Enkevort
http://www.duluthharborcam.com/

Note the sky lit up in the far distance between the two parking lot lights. Those are the lights of Duluth MN and Superior WI. With all the white snow covered harbor and near shore Lake Superior float ice the lights are reflected into the sky.


The Clyde S Van Enkevort pair of Caterpillar 5,400 BHP MAK diesel engines were overhauled to like new condition this winter. Because of this it was feared the thrust from the engines might damage pilings on the pier where she was moored. So the Heritage Harbor Tug Helen H was contracted to break harbor ice to help the Van Enkevort clear Duluth Harbor. That took about four hours clearing Duluth at noon.

Then the ATB became stuck in float ice off the Duluth Piers. The tug disconnected from the barge and cleared a path around the barge as well as a path to clear water. Then reconnected and went on her way. Regardless it was 2230 before she docked thirty miles away in Two Harbors.

Today with a full cargo of Taconite Pellets the ATB is down-bound on Lake Superior. The Soo Locks are due to be open for business Sunday March 25 at midnight. Five more Great Lakes ships that wintered in the twin ports are due to leave over the next week.

Attached:
20180320-towercam-E.jpg (69.9 KB) 
20180320-TwoHarbors-Erie Trader Clyde S Van Enkevort.jpg (71.3 KB) 
DSN-2018-0319-350-E.jpg (104.4 KB) 
Erie Trader-Clyde S. VanEnkevort-E.jpg (155.0 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Be a ery interesting season with all the new boats and the "Buffallo" now under the Canadian flag."
Glad I am retired though and not doing the fit out and the first few trips with not all the nav/aids in position!


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

there is a new series called ice lake warriors on history Chanel been shown now /re the tug boats on the lake and the small icebreakers.


----------

